# buying a used fursuit



## thewall (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there anyone who buys/ sells their old fursuit when they get bored of it?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

Are there even fursuiters who get bored of their suits?


----------



## Sar (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't think for boredom but perhaps for financial reasons or that they have improved the design.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Are there even fursuiters who get bored of their suits?


Sure, fursuits degrade of time, high quality suits can last years but you will find that suiters will tend to upgrade if given the time and resources. If one is a maker they may upgrade faster and not have a need for a suit or parts of a suit. Some just want a change of character. I retired my old suit with my new one. 

But anyway OP, that's what furbuy and burbid and what not are for. People sell their used suits there.


----------

